# Police K9 Brag!!!



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Pulled up the local paper online like I do every morning and this is the article that greeted me. A story of a local K9 credited with an arrest of the offender from a domestic battery. What makes this story extra special??? I bred this dog! His father was my old male, Viper, who was an amazing dog. His mother is Ellie von Huerta Hof, bred and owned by none other than forum member Robin Huerta! Yes, K9 Blade is a show working cross. Couldn't be more proud right now, way to go K9 Blade and Ofc Colon

Round Lake Park police dog credited for arrest - DailyHerald.com

K9 Blades pedigree...
K9 Blade - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

That is awesome! You and Robin must be very proud! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Jody! Wow, what a great story! I can see why you are so proud!

Congrats! Hope to see you at training soon...once the weather cooperates with us a little!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good Boy!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW Jody...that is so exciting to read!
Congrats to *you *for breeding such a nice boy..._a chip off his father for sure_. Viper was a wonderful dog ! RIP.
One thing that DOES make *me* proud...is....his uncle (Ellie's litter brother) was also a Police K9 (now retired)....Eik von Huerta Hof.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Congrats to both of you!
It's very cool to see another "family member" serve the community.


----------

